# Newb from Wisconsin



## Northern Bubba (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello all,
new member from Wisconsin. My experience has been limited to a Masterbuilt electric smoker. Have done a couple turkeys and made my own venison summer sausage. Grilling has all been done on a gas grill.
Just purchased a Yoder 640S for all my grilling and smoking needs. I’m in the midst of the break in as we speak. Can’t wait to do my first cook on it over Christmas. Look forward to learning from all of you.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 20, 2021)

Welcome from SE Arizona.  
Congrats on the Yoder.


----------



## DougE (Dec 20, 2021)

Welcome from Ky, congrats on the yoder.


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 20, 2021)

Welcome to the forum CheeseHead! Minnesota here. You are going to love the Yoder. Lots of people here have the (not me unfortunately). Have any question, there are answers here.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 20, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga and congrats on the new Yoder  !


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 20, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Look forward to your post and pics (we like pics around here).


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 20, 2021)

Welcome from North California!


----------



## rileybowler (Dec 20, 2021)

Welcome aboard you may want to check the 5 day smoking course on this site


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 20, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad to have ya join us!

Ryan


----------



## Sven Svensson (Dec 20, 2021)

I’ve had a lot of sausage from that very large southern state famous for BBQ. However, at great personal risk I will boldly state that no one beats Wisconsin for sausage. No one. In the BBQ world it’s too bad Wisconsin is overlooked and under-appreciated in this genre of meat in a tube because I’ve never had a (big state) sausage that compares to what you get in Wisconsin. Sure the cheese is amazing too, and the Ellsworth area deep-fried cheese curds are like manna from heaven. But the sausage is consistently the best anywhere. I’ve never had a BBQ state sausage that compares. I find them mealy, dry, and very overcooked In comparison. So be proud, Northern Bubba From the great state of Wisconsin. A former Minnesotan salutes you. I too moved from a master built electric and then propane gasser and now have a Yoder YS640 and I could not be happier.


----------



## Northern Bubba (Jan 22, 2022)

After 1 month of ownership I've had a chance to use the Yoder a little bit. Started simple grilling some teriyaki burgers with onion and pineapple. Delicious.
Next up was a beef chuck roast, which turned out amazing. Really good bark for the first go round. Made some sautéed mushrooms while I was at it. Tomorrow will be a pork loin roast and then I think I'm ready to move onto something a little more challenging.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 22, 2022)

How do you like those Grill Grates? I’ve not used mine yet. That chuck roast looks great. It has a really nice smoke ring on it. What kind of pellets are you burning?


----------



## Northern Bubba (Jan 22, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> How do you like those Grill Grates? I’ve not used mine yet. That chuck roast looks great. It has a really nice smoke ring on it. What kind of pellets are you burning?


Thanks Sven. I love the grill grates so far. Now that I think about it, we made burgers another night using them as well. They are going to be great for grilling season! 
For the pellets I got a few bags of a competition blend thrown in from the place where I bought the Yoder. It's a mix of maple, hickory, and cherry.  Boy, that is a whole other part of smoking I need to learn. What wood to use with what meat? Much to learn.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 22, 2022)

Congratulations on the smoker Bubba.  Looks like your getting the hang of it just fine.

I'm with Sven, "Great smoke ring on your chuck roast".


----------



## negolien (Jan 22, 2022)

Watching the Packers now baby lol


----------



## Hammond guy (Jan 22, 2022)

Welcome from Western Wisconsin


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 22, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! Great start to a new rig! Everything looks tasty and looks like you’re cranking out the right kind of food! This is how it begins!


----------



## rileybowler (Jan 23, 2022)

Great job welcome aboard, looks like someone else has addicted to smoking, not a bad thing.


----------

